# Had a good week. Bobcats!!!



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Had my best week on the trapline yet. I caught a coyote, 3 bobcats and a badger. Maybe I just needed to thin out the foxes and coyotes to give the cats a chance at my sets. It was a fun time. Here are some pics, sorry I forgot to take a picture of the badger.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow you had a good week for sure. That second bob looks really cool.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

She was a big female. Tried to work at getting a better pic but she wouldn't cooperate. Anxious to get her put up and take some measurements on her.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW way to go man!!! I am pumped for you just looking at the pics! Make sure to post some more pics once put up. Cant wait to see those cats stretched.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats on a great week of trapping! Those cats sure do blend in don't they?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done buddy!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome job, Congrats. and great pictures.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Rack'em & Stack'em Wayne.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats on some nice fur !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

awesome job man!!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Congrats on your catchs!! Cool looking pics!!! What state do you trap in??


 It"s on an indian reservation on the border of northern New Mexico and Arizona


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great job pinching them toes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice


----------

